# Halloween Photoshoot (pic heavy)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So .. I decided to start early and get the halloween photoshoot out of the way ..  I took hundreds of pics .. but here is one of the best of each :lol:

Wild Max









Niki









Olive









Daphne









Fang









Fern









Fran









Holly









Ivy









Jennie









Kitty









Lily









Andy









Harry









Ivan









Josef









Mattie









'Pitbull' Taz









Noah









Ray (I swear I took 30 pics, and the only two decent ones were of him eating looking AWAY from the camera :roll: )









(Evil) Dexter









Gus









Jack









James









Louis (aka The Ratfather)









And wee Russell









And I couldn't do a photoshoot of my furkids leaving out the three honorary rats .. the meecicles!

Wild Barley









Once Hairless Theo









And sweet Dom


----------



## mboquet (Sep 21, 2008)

Awwww. I adore the photo of Dom.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are fabulous!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw it turned out great!!!


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Omgg! How freaking cuuuute!

I wish My babies would stay still!
 its okay. I still love them.

I love the picture of the Nekki (Gus?) with the small rubber mouse/rat.

How cute!
And hairless mice!?!?
No way! I didn't even know those exsisted!
Hairless hamsters..If only

THEY DO HAVE HAIRLESS HAMSTERES, OH MY GOSH!
No ferrets though..Not healthy ones.
O-O The world is a wonderful, wonderful place.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Way to cute. If only my kids would hold still. You have a great bunch of ratties and mice.-


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i tried the same thing.. (didn't get to finish, cause my camera died  ) and this was one of them..

(didn't have Yoda at first.. but when my mom said something about it i started cracking up because he and Figgy are twins haha)












your ratties are so nice to sit still for you! Fig was more than happy just eating Yoda :roll: the only one to sit still was Vincent and that's just because he's such a ham and LOVES to get his picture taken and just lays there bruxxing and boggling :lol:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol that's great! *yoda voice* "Eating me you are"


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Wild Barely looks like a wild field mouse. lol.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Amyshizzle said:


> Wild Barely looks like a wild field mouse. lol.


That would be because she is lol.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Seriously? You can tame a field mouse? We get those in our house all the time lol


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Barley is an exception to the wild animal rule lol. My parent's cat attacked her and injured her. I tried to help and Barley adopted me as her pet. It's totally not the other way around lol


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

omg, that is soooo awsome. When my cats get mice, sadly they kill them. Meanies...


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Greeeeat pics!  All cuties (but you know that already :wink: ). 

I loooove Andy's shot. He looks like he's about to pounce on the camera. Ha.

*Rat-naps Lily, Daphne and Ray and neverrrrr gives them back*. :twisted: Oh, and I'll take Noah too. Tyvm.  

:lol:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Very very cute!
Jess x


----------

